# Owen is overlicking!



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Reciently Owen has taken to licking his 'out box for food' excessivly. Does anyone have any ideas as to why this might be? He has been given de-wormer and I haven't seen anything coming out that might suggest worms. He acts like there is something chasing him, then sits down and starts licking without stoping till I yell at him. Last week he had horrible diarrhea and was having probelms holding his bowels. But this week that has been better, but not the licking.
Both Owen and Titus have fleas (I still say they came from my moms dog over the holiday weekend when I didn't invite him!! Sore subject!) and they are scratching all over!! Does anyone have a good product that they like that might help out with fleas? I am going to have to treat my yard and house as well as the dogs. I don't know what is good on the market for fleas because I haven't had a problem with them till last weekend. Is there anything that might help with the itching short of going to a vet to get perscription meds that just have side effects?
Thanks for any help! :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you had Owens anal glands done? I know what they say about being on a raw diet and anal glands, but Bull Terriers are known to need them done regardless. That would be my guess as to the cause of his excessive licking of his butt, does he also scootch along the floor rubbing his butt?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really surprised that Owen can lick his butt, my two and most EBT's that I know can't because they are so muscular,:redface: mine really wish they could lick either of their parts:tongue:. I do catch them licking each other, in hopes of keeping their parts somewhat clean, but I do have to keep my female washed and clean down there for her.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Reciently Owen has taken to licking his 'out box for food' excessivly. Does anyone have any ideas as to why this might be? He has been given de-wormer and I haven't seen anything coming out that might suggest worms. He acts like there is something chasing him, then sits down and starts licking without stoping till I yell at him. Last week he had horrible diarrhea and was having probelms holding his bowels. But this week that has been better, but not the licking.
> Both Owen and Titus have fleas (I still say they came from my moms dog over the holiday weekend when I didn't invite him!! Sore subject!) and they are scratching all over!! Does anyone have a good product that they like that might help out with fleas? I am going to have to treat my yard and house as well as the dogs. I don't know what is good on the market for fleas because I haven't had a problem with them till last weekend. Is there anything that might help with the itching short of going to a vet to get perscription meds that just have side effects?
> Thanks for any help! :biggrin:


Since Zio is out in the yard & conservation land a lot, we use K9 Advantix. It's good against, fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes (the latter is also a big problem down here in FL, esp a this time of the year). Once a month it's applied topically down the back where they cannot reach it. (We usually do it at the beginning of the month along with his heartworm preventative.)

I would suggest having the dog looked at by the vet regarding the licking. It could be anything from anal gland problems to skin irritation.

Good luck,


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I'm really surprised that Owen can lick his butt, my two and most EBT's that I know can't because they are so muscular,:redface: mine really wish they could lick either of their parts:tongue:. I do catch them licking each other, in hopes of keeping their parts somewhat clean, but I do have to keep my female washed and clean down there for her.


Haha!! Owen is not quite as wide of a build as most EBTs. That gives him an advantage, plus he has a long toung.  He is quite the flexible dog!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I found out why Owen has had such explosive diarrhea lately! Aparently he has been getting into Titus' kibble and it doesn't seem to sit well with his stomach!! Now Owen has to be locked in his crate till Titus is finished with his food, then he gets to come out and play!
I still don't know what is up with the excessive licking. I am making them an appointment with the vet and we will see what is going on. I will update later, when I find out anything. 
I am going to try to dust their food with garlic powder and maybe some apple cider vinager a few times a week to see if that helps with the flea problem. I got to thinking about why I never really had problems with fleas and part of it was because I put garlic on their food. I want to try the ACV also to see if that helps with other things also! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Once the dogs get fleas, you're doing yourself no good to treat just the dog. You need to treat your whole house. 
Champ has only had fleas one time when I lived in Portland for three months, and try as I might to treat him in every way possible, once hey're in your house you have to treat everything- carpets, bedding, furnature. 
Luckily where I live (Near Salt Lake City, UT) fleas aren't a problem.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Once the dogs get fleas, you're doing yourself no good to treat just the dog. You need to treat your whole house.
> Champ has only had fleas one time when I lived in Portland for three months, and try as I might to treat him in every way possible, once hey're in your house you have to treat everything- carpets, bedding, furnature.
> Luckily where I live (Near Salt Lake City, UT) fleas aren't a problem.


Yeah, I am working on the yard and house at the same time, but they are like roaches and they never die!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Have you had Owens anal glands done? I know what they say about being on a raw diet and anal glands, but Bull Terriers are known to need them done regardless. That would be my guess as to the cause of his excessive licking of his butt, does he also scootch along the floor rubbing his butt?


Oh, and he doesn't do the butt scootching thing either.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> ... his 'out box for food' excessivly.


lol. That's too funny. Sorry


----------

